# Cg All To Ourselves!



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Just returned from our first trip of the season. We went to Land Between the Lakes in western ky. It was the longest trip we've taken since buying the OB a year and a half ago. We stayed five days and could have easily stayed another five! Although the weather wasn't perfect, we camped with friends and the kids could not have had a better time. The CG was practically empty so it was sort of fun to have it all to ourselves. It was such a great way to start the season off! The only problem I had with our longer stay is that I had laundry, laundry and more laundry when we got home!!! Urrghh!

While sitting around the campfire one night we tossed around the idea of camping at Ft. Wilderness this fall. Just wondering if anyone from the Ky area can tell me how long this trip takes pulling the camper?

Lesley


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

18 hours drive time from Lexington.
We usually stop overnight in south GA.
try to drive about 13 hours the first day and 5 hours the next day to arrive after lunch.
You have to time it to arrive in the afternoon as you can't check in till after 1:00.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Katrina said:


> 18 hours drive time from Lexington.
> We usually stop overnight in south GA.
> try to drive about 13 hours the first day and 5 hours the next day to arrive after lunch.
> You have to time it to arrive in the afternoon as you can't check in till after 1:00.


Great - thanks for the quick reply. That probably means 15 hours for us.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome home









Sorry it had to end...don't you just hate when that happens? 
Time just goes too quickly when you're having fun!









Glad you had a great time








Now it sounds like you have a great trip to plan!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Eric&Lesley said:


> Just returned from our first trip of the season. We went to Land Between the Lakes in western ky.
> Lesley


Hillman Ferry or Piney Campground? We love both of them. We've been going to Hillman Ferry the weekend before Thanksgiving for a couple of years, and we too have the CG almost all to ourselves.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome home! Sounds like you had a great trip. I just love real adventures - a week or more - with the Outback!!! Really getting away gives everyone time to get there, unwind, and really relal, before starting to think about packing it up again.

Now - time to start planning for more!!!



GoVols said:


> Just returned from our first trip of the season. We went to Land Between the Lakes in western ky.
> Lesley


Hillman Ferry or Piney Campground? We love both of them. We've been going to Hillman Ferry the weekend before Thanksgiving for a couple of years, and we too have the CG almost all to ourselves.[/quote]
Maybe you guys should book the place for a Fall Rally


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

GoVols said:


> Just returned from our first trip of the season. We went to Land Between the Lakes in western ky.
> Lesley


Hillman Ferry or Piney Campground? We love both of them. We've been going to Hillman Ferry the weekend before Thanksgiving for a couple of years, and we too have the CG almost all to ourselves.
[/quote]

Hillman Ferry. If I am not mistaken I believe you recommended it to me last year. We went last spring break and had so much fun that we went back this year. Thanks for the great recommendation!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Just returned from our first trip of the season. We went to Land Between the Lakes in western ky.
> Lesley


Hillman Ferry or Piney Campground? We love both of them. We've been going to Hillman Ferry the weekend before Thanksgiving for a couple of years, and we too have the CG almost all to ourselves.[/quote]
Maybe you guys should book the place for a Fall Rally








[/quote]

You are right about the longer trip. Sometimes when we just do two nights it's hard to enjoy the second day knowing how much we have to turn around and pack back up!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hillman Ferry is a beautiful CG. I can't recommend the one at John Barkley State Resort Park, as it is jumbled all over a hillside, the utilities are placed out of reach for many sites (one set has to serve the sites on both sides of it, so for one outfit the hookups are on the wrong side). It seems the sites are paved every year, without bothering to remove any asphalt, so it just gets thicker. You can come down your steps and have another foot and a half to go!

There are a number of good COE CG's in the area, though. If you are there at the right time of the year, the second weekend in October, don't miss the Trigg County Country Ham Festival.

www.hamfestival.com/

It's in Cadiz, just east of John Barkley. Mighty fine eatin'.

Sluggo


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Hillman Ferry is a beautiful CG. I can't recommend the one at John Barkley State Resort Park, as it is jumbled all over a hillside, the utilities are placed out of reach for many sites (one set has to serve the sites on both sides of it, so for one outfit the hookups are on the wrong side). It seems the sites are paved every year, without bothering to remove any asphalt, so it just gets thicker. You can come down your steps and have another foot and a half to go!
> 
> There are a number of good COE CG's in the area, though. If you are there at the right time of the year, the second weekend in October, don't miss the Trigg County Country Ham Festival.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I'll keep the ham festival in mind!


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Both my parents are from Cadiz or Trigg county Ky. Glad you had a good time. Late spring and early summer is a great time to go. Did you see the buffalo? One resturant that you must go to is Patti's in Grand Rivers.

Bobby


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

n2striper said:


> One resturant that you must go to is Patti's in Grand Rivers.


OH MY GOODNESS! PATTI'S IS AWESOME! I'M SALIVATING JUST THINKIN ABOUT THAT 3 INCH MOUTH-WATERING PORK CHOP!























And I believe that is Lake Barkley State Resort Park, named for Alben Barkley, former US representative, senator and vice president to Harry Truman.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

n2striper said:


> Both my parents are from Cadiz or Trigg county Ky. Glad you had a good time. Late spring and early summer is a great time to go. Did you see the buffalo? One resturant that you must go to is Patti's in Grand Rivers.
> 
> Bobby


Yes sir, been to Patti's, stayed in the COE CG right close there, too, though the name escapes me. Part of it is in the trees (a mistake in the rainy autumn - lots of cleaning leaves off the slide), other parts are more open. It is on the water link between the two lakes; many coal barges transit the passage.

Sluggo


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"And I believe that is Lake Barkley State Resort Park, named for Alben Barkley, former US representative, senator and vice president to Harry Truman. "

Right you are. Sorry I bobbled that. John Barkley was a prominent man in the community in which I grew up, and I think related to Alben Barkley.

Sluggo


----------

